# zenny optical



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

Anyone order glasses through Zenni optical.Thoughts?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Danny said:


> Anyone order glasses through Zenni optical.Thoughts?


Yes. Both my wife & I have on several occasions. Quick service and reasonable prices. Tried one other on-line supplier that appeared to be in UK. Although slightly less expensive specs came in dribs and drabs from China, Singapore and elsewhere.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

yes, i love them !!
ordered several different colors and styles
receive compliments on them all the time
very pleased with their services and products


----------



## Jaberwock (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes, the glasses are not as good a quality as you would get from an optician but the prices are much lower.

I ordered a spare pair from Zenni, and I use them as my regular pair because I like them better than the ones I had.


----------



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

I just ordered a pair so will be looking forward to see them.


----------



## friendship7 (Oct 2, 2016)

*Zenni optical*

I ordered 2 pair, regular glasses and sunglasses. Excellent services and prices way less than at optician.

I also could customize the tint and coatings on sunglasses, which you generally cant do at optician.


----------



## FI40 (Apr 6, 2015)

I use them. Ordered two pairs, the first one is going strong despite being dropped, smashed, etc.

I would order from them again for sure.


----------



## contrarian (May 20, 2017)

Ordered a couple pair. Seem good. Did my own prescription from eye test online. That part was not optimal.


----------

